# This is new.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL, didn't expect that and learning to navigate the new platform. Well done.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Add me also, it was surprise.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

All good Mark and I'm sure it will be better.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL, I'm sitting here watching the Trump/Biden debate and trying to navigate the new expat site, one is as bad as the other. It would have been nice of this, our site no matter the country to advise, show the new protocols from the owners, all good, I'm only 61 and will sort out the new system, just glad I don't have to vote in the states, difficult times in most countries. And the circus goes on.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> LOL, I'm sitting here watching the Trump/Biden debate and trying to navigate the new expat site, one is as bad as the other. It would have been nice of this, our site no matter the country to advise, show the new protocols from the owners, all good, I'm only 61 and will sort out the new system, just glad I don't have to vote in the states, difficult times in most countries. And the circus goes on.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


hey steve, are you here in the USA and going to vote in the presidential election. art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry art, I'm here in sunny,,,,,, well atm overcast Philippines with the tropical depression off the coast. An Aussie retired here and after over 40 years voting recently deregistered in Oz and honestly most times no matter who one votes for? It is always a S*it fight, like you, been there and done that etc. Yes I watch religiously what is happening in the U.S. as it affects my investments in Oz. indirectly but honestly, these days I tend to watch what's happening in Asia.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There's a Dark mode also and to change it, all the way to the upper right hand of the screen the dots click there and you can either have a Dark or Light Mode.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> Add me also, it was surprise.


how in the world do we send a private message to someone? I tried but I am not sure it worked

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> Sorry art, I'm here in sunny,,,,,, well atm overcast Philippines with the tropical depression off the coast. An Aussie retired here and after over 40 years voting recently deregistered in Oz and honestly most times no matter who one votes for? It is always a S*it fight, like you, been there and done that etc. Yes I watch religiously what is happening in the U.S. as it affects my investments in Oz. indirectly but honestly, these days I tend to watch what's happening in Asia.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


hey steve, been trying to get back there ever since the virus hit. I hope the government there opens things back up soon for international travel. Yeah i know what you mean about every election. Most is a bunch of crap. hahahha

art


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> LOL, didn't expect that and learning to navigate the new platform. Well done.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I was in shock when the page uploaded and the new format was there. I swear I thought I was on the wrong site. What a change! I liked the old format but because I was use to it. Time to go exploring, lol.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

We might have to enter college to figure this site out now!!!!! ahahhahahha

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Am I overlooking this site for help????? I can't find any instructions on how to navigate within this forum.

art


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Am I overlooking this site for help????? I can't find any instructions on how to navigate within this forum.
> 
> art


This should help FAQ


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> how in the world do we send a private message to someone? I tried but I am not sure it worked
> 
> art


Art, Similar as before you hover over the members Icon/name and then a box pops up and you'll see where to message. The PM boxes look much different and they look like a thread, it's actually easier to talk back and forth in the Private Messaging then before.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I found the FAQ section to be able to navigate around this site. hahahah

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Am I overlooking this site for help????? I can't find any instructions on how to navigate within this forum.
> 
> art


If you want to start a thread go to the upper right hand area and it click on "Start Discussion"... It's basically the same but looks very different and all the area's are still there just harder to find at first. You'll get the hang of it, help is me for now.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

mustafa01 said:


> This should help FAQ


Thank you Mustafa... It appears I'm learning also and good one. This spot is located all the way to the right hand side the 3 verticle dots next to y our Icon photo.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I hate the way the adds try to look like part of the thread.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bigpearl said:


> LOL, I'm sitting here watching the Trump/Biden debate and trying to navigate the new expat site, one is as bad as the other. It would have been nice of this, our site no matter the country to advise, show the new protocols from the owners, all good, I'm only 61 and will sort out the new system, just glad I don't have to vote in the states, difficult times in most countries. And the circus goes on.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


There was an announcement & there's more info here










Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad







www.expatforum.com


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> There was an announcement & there's more info here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where was that? I didn't see it...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Where was that? I didn't see it...


In the Community Help section.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> In the Community Help section.


Yes, not a section I would immediately look at. Did it even exist before The Change?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, not a section I would immediately look at. Did it even exist before The Change?


Most of these links, they were there but were above, the new format has been simplified to give the Forum more room and now I can see just from navigating around it sure has improved and much easier to work with especially the PMs or now it called "Conversations"and replying bantering back and forth with other members you no longer get cut off from other postings so you can scan above where as before I had to open another screen so I could answer all the questions sometimes multiple links.

So the big change for me is that the old links that were situated above and across the top of the screen are gone and above are now incorporated in Icon and the upper R/H region of the forum.... I like it! It has taken me a little while to figure it out.


----------

